# digital TV question



## Doc (Jun 5, 2003)

We have an AOC 19" from RadioShack that's a few years old. Only problem we've had is that the remote goes bad (yep, we have the universal). Most of our viewing is with our local PBS digital channels -- the decimal channels we call them.

Our furnished rental needed a TV so we bought a 19" Toshiba from HH Gregg which was the Best Buy from Consumer Reports. We figured on keeping the new one and putting the AOC in the rental.

BUT: we cannot get the decimal channels on the Toshiba: the message is "low signal strength." We scan and it just won't receive them. Naturally, we've had it beyond the 30 day return policy, so we're stuck.

I'm curious, though: why would the older AOC have a stronger signal? And why would the TV have anything to do with that?


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

The only thing I can think of is that older one had a better tuner in it. You may have to have a signal booster in line with that antenna to solve that.
OR the signal now is getting blocked or weakened by trees having leaved out things like that.


----------



## Doc (Jun 5, 2003)

an antenna with cable?

Leaves didn't seem to matter last year with the AOC.

Would you explain what you mean by a "better tuner"?
Thanks.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I was hoping this would answer my question too. Sort of the same thing.
I have an older CRT TV with a converter box and receive the "decimal" stations just fine. 
But my new TV only recieves the one commercial station. I have tried several things with no help. One of the an amplified antenna.
Hopefully some wiser person will know the answer but it must lie in the inability of the newer TV to use a lower strength signal.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

where I want to said:


> I was hoping this would answer my question too. Sort of the same thing.
> I have an older CRT TV with a converter box and receive the "decimal" stations just fine.
> But my new TV only recieves the one commercial station. I have tried several things with no help. One of the an amplified antenna.
> Hopefully some wiser person will know the answer but it must lie in the inability of the newer TV to use a lower strength signal.


That is because most tv's now days you CAN NOT use the remote as a device to get a NEW STATION to show up. You MUST SCAN and then if a directional outside antenna you MUST SCAN in say two directions IF the stations are like that from your location. I know I have to as some are North of me and others are South of me by 90 miles, so I scan in one direction, get those stations then rotate or turn the antenna to the South and Rescan to pick up those stations. There is NO HALFWAY POINT NOW when you are talking about the new digital signals. Because most people have Directional antennas~! One end and that end only pulls in the stations.
You can not just put the antenna in one position and HOPE it can scan in ALL that all available to you.
In other words if you KNOW there is a station on say 23.5 you CAN NOT punch that in the remote in HOPES that it will show up.~!
The TV tuner or the Convertor box MUST HAVE SCANNED IT IN.
And if the Scanned in results say to weak a signal to scan in THAT IS IT. You must do something to BOOST that signal.

Now we ARE talking about outside antennas and not cable or satellite here.
And if the signal IS coming from a cable box then THAT cable is having trouble getting a strong signal to you from its source then.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I've scanned till the cows came home. The old TV, with an amplified antenna, will receive the stations, the new TV with the same amplified antenna, will not. 
The new TV scan doesn't "see" those stations. Other people living on the hill have the same problems.


----------



## Doc (Jun 5, 2003)

Same here -- scanned until the cows came home (they are still out). Just doesn't work.

Since we're not with antenna, then we're stuck, that's what you're saying? The cable just isn't doing its job??


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I have heard a casual mention that some digital TVs have better sensativity to signal than others but can't find any iinformation on it.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

where I want to said:


> I've scanned till the cows came home. The old TV, with an amplified antenna, will receive the stations, the new TV with the same amplified antenna, will not.
> The new TV scan doesn't "see" those stations. *Other people living on the hill have the same problems.*


Well then it is the TV station itself. They either changed the direction that their signal goes out, or they have LOWED the power of it. OR BOTH. And as long as others are having the same problem then it isn't the set, but how that TV station is sending its signal. The digital signal that is used now, is way different then the old analog signal and MUST be treated differently in the home use area. 
But if I would have to take a guess here as long as others Especially that one on a hill has the same problem then Something Changed on the TV stations end.
They may have had to send out their signal weaker in your direction then they did before. They MAY have had to do this IF their signal is running over another station in that direction, so they lower it in that direction and keep the same power output in all other directions. And IF THAT is the case then you and others maybe just SOL. And then it is satellite companies to use. that maybe all that is left.


----------



## Doc (Jun 5, 2003)

All that's left -- my older TV catches the signal just fine. But we are stuck with the Toshiba.

What you say makes some sense, however, because other digital stations come in clearly. Just not the public TV station, which oddly enough, their tower/signal is only a few miles from us. The other digital channels are much farther away.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

arabian knight said:


> Well then it is the TV station itself.
> They may have had to send out their signal weaker in your direction then they did before. They MAY have had to do this IF their signal is running over another station in that direction, so they lower it in that direction and keep the same power output in all other directions.


I'm sure that interference and directionality have changed but that does not explain why one set can receive the signal, in the same location, while another does not. It has to be the set.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

where I want to said:


> I'm sure that interference and directionality have changed but that does not explain why one set can receive the signal, in the same location, while another does not. It has to be the set.


 Then we have to go back to the Tuner itself. One IS stronger then the other one. There is just a few things that can cause something like this to happen.

When digital TV's first came out they were Classified into two categories.

One Digital Ready, the other one Digital Capable. Meaning the TUNER was the main source of the technology inside these digital TV's.


----------



## Doc (Jun 5, 2003)

Ok, then would that kind of info be listed in the "specs"? I'm pretty sure the Toshiba is "digital ready" -- remember this is NEW, hot off the press, digital.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Doc said:


> Ok, then would that kind of info be listed in the "specs"? I'm pretty sure the Toshiba is "digital ready" -- remember this is NEW, hot off the press, digital.


That still doesn't mean that a inexpensive 19 inch set has the best and strongest technology into the tuner. As the majority of people have cable, satellite service as some even going camping bring the satellite dish with them. Now this still goes back knowing that, the different manufacturers are just not putting the strongest technology they can into a tuner that say 10% or less that have to get free over the air tv signals.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

What I read in something that did not elaborate on it was that some brands of TVs have more responsive tuners than others but my searches failed to turn up anything more.
This thread has reminded me to give it another try on the search. 
Stay tuned- more to follow...............


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

where I want to said:


> This thread has reminded me to give it another try on the search.
> *Stay tuned- more to follow............... *


 Good one~! I am watching the Indy 500 race.
As you can see the great majority of sets used today are not using the tuner to get the TV signal into the set at all~! 
So some may have weaken the research and technology that should go into said tuners. 
Like mine is getting its (TV) signal directly into the HDMI input from my HD Receiver which is getting its signal through my DSL telephones lines. And is getting to the receiver through a high speed network telephone line from the Modem.
So IMO THAT is where the Technology is. The HDMI "IN" connections.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

OK- on a reference to another forum, I read that Samsung has the most sensative tuner. But that there is a protocol for the individual stations that effects the reception too.


----------



## idahodave (Jan 20, 2005)

Look in the menu for a "cable" or "off air" choice....if it's on cable some of the over the air stations will not be found. Many sets come with cable as the default setting. Note all sets do not have a manual off air/cable selection, and will scan every possible channel in both cable and off air.

Go to tvfool.com and check your address for stations. You will get the projected signal levels at you location and can check the PBS station and compare it's level to the other stations you are receiving.

If the PBS station is only a few miles away, it could overload the new tuner with an amplified antenna. Try an old set of rabbit ears as a test.

Try calling the station for help, some are happy to assist.


----------

